# Royal Jubliee Maternity -



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Girls, 
Hoping someone can help me out here - i am due to have my baby in the royal shortly and have heard some mixed reviews about care on wards etc - 
Has anyone had there babies here recently and can comment on the care they received both in delivery suite and after care on wards please.
I have had all off my care here so far and cannot complain about anything but just would like to here from anyone who has had their baby here recently - 

Thanks for taking the time to read - 

Fi xx


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, I had my little boy 12 weeks ago by emergency section following a bleed he was seven weeks early I spent time in most wards and delivery suite and then theatre  and neo natal the staff were lovely and I hve very few complaints.  The only thing I would say is I found them slow to decide to deliver even though I bleed for 9 hours before they made the decision they hoped it would stop but in the meantime the midwife had me on a monitor constantly.  The post natal care was on A ward and was fab.  Good luck with your birthing experience!!!  i have now had my two children in the royal first one I was meant to have in antrim but she was born with complex medical conditon and the care in the royal was fab she is now 4.  The doc in antrim told i would be best to get rid of her even though he knew it was an  ivf pregnancy and desperately wanted regardless.  she is great so what did he know!!!  Everyone can complain about something every where your experience will probably be great!


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Plusone, 
Thank you very much for taking the time to reply as i am sure you have your hands full with your wee man - who i am sure is abs. perfect. 

fi xx


----------

